# Spain to UK: Surinder Singh



## lillian-uk (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Expats,

Please can somebody advise on the following:

Objective: Use the SS route to enter the UK.
Myself: British citizen
Spouse: Pakistan national
Currently: In Netherlands, 90 day Schengen visa (EU spouse)

Situation: We are through one month of my spouse's 3 month visa and are deciding to move to Spain as I have been offered a decent employment opportunity. 

1. Assuming that all the requirements are met and once I have registered as a resident in Spain, with employment, accommodation, health and other areas covered, what type and level of residency can my spouse be issued?

2. What is the duration of such a residency; 5 years?

3. Is the residency issued 'A Residence card of a family member of a Union citizen' or 'Article 10 Residence Card'?

3. Finally what is the current processing timescale of such a residency? Is approximately 6 months a fair estimate?

Advice and information eagerly waiting to be devoured!

Thank you!!


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

From: Estancia y residencia - Ministerio del Interior para familiares

It says they must respond to the application within a maximum of 3 months. The permit will have a duration of a maximum of 5 years - it will be less if your (the EU citizen) permit is valid for less than 5 years. So it will match your permit length. It also says it will have a retroactive effect back to date of entry.

" La expedición de la tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Unión deberá realizarse en el plazo de los tres meses siguientes a la presentación de la solicitud. La resolución favorable tendrá efectos retroactivos, entendiéndose vigente la situación de residencia desde la fecha acreditada de entrada en España siendo familiar de ciudadano de la Unión. 

La tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Unión tendrá una validez de cinco años a partir de la fecha de su expedición, o por el período previsto de residencia del ciudadano de la Unión o de un Estado parte en el Acuerdo sobre el Espacio Económico Europeo, si dicho periodo fuera inferior a cinco años. En caso de que fuese necesaria la renovación de la tarjeta de residencia antes de la adquisición del derecho a residir con carácter permanente, dicha renovación se tramitará conforme a lo dispuesto anteriormente, si bien en el caso de ascendientes y descendientes no se exigirá la aportación de la documentación acreditativa de la existencia del vínculo familiar que da derecho a la expedición de la tarjeta."


Edited to add: good luck! You are very lucky you get to leave NL and go to Spain, in my opinion. I have been here 5 years and can't wait to leave - it's a very negative country in general. I lived in Spain in the past and loved it.


----------



## disillusion20 (May 29, 2013)

1. Assuming that all the requirements are met and once I have registered as a resident in Spain, with employment, accommodation, health and other areas covered, what type and level of residency can my spouse be issued?

My husband is Swedish and we applied for the ‘Tarjeta de Residencia de Familiar de Ciudadano de la Unión’ 

2. What is the duration of such a residency; 5 years? 

Yes

3. Finally what is the current processing timescale of such a residency? Is approximately 6 months a fair estimate?

Yes that would be a good estimate to begin with. Not sure if the time will be longer or shorter depending on where you will live. It took me the same amount of time from applying to physically holding the card in my hands and I’m in Malaga. During this time, it might not be possible for your spouse to travel out of Spain.

If you understand Spanish: Portal de InmigraciÃ³n Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social: Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Unión

Hope this helps.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

I thought one of the issues comprising the Brexit approach was to remove the possibility of people using the Surender Singh route.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> I thought one of the issues comprising the Brexit approach was to remove the possibility of people using the Surender Singh route.


Absolutely - which is probably why the OP is in a hurry....


If freedom of movement between the EU & the UK stops, then that will firmly close the Surinder Singh route


----------

